# Solved: Minimize button closes program



## irockibeam (Jun 27, 2005)

I am using Windows XP and the program causing me problems is Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 on a Dell. Every time I hit the minimize button it closes the program. I don't recall changing any of the settings.


----------



## spackler (Mar 9, 1999)

On the very upper right of the window in Outlook there is the Outlook logo. When you click on that you get the options to restore, minimize, close etc. Does choosing that option also close the program or can you minize from there?


----------



## JimiT (Mar 16, 2001)

A lot of times this is caused by a setting to "Hide when minimized". Look in your System Tray (usually in the bottom right of your screen, where the clock is) for an Outlook icon. If you don't see the Outlook icon, click the little blue circle on the left side of the system tray to see more icons. Right click on the Outlook icon and de-select the option that says "Hide when Minimized". Hopefully this will resolve your problem.


----------



## irockibeam (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you Tech Support Guys, JimiT, spackler. The response time was great and my problem was solved.

irockibeam


----------

